# elephant nose fish & black ghost knife fish



## mikedogg (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey, I'm new here. I have a 29 gallon community tank that I've had sucess with for about 8 months now. Recently I bought a 75 gallon tank that I have yet to set up becuase I haven't fully decided what I want to put in it. I would like to do elephant nose fish (if I can find them around here), and I thought maybe black ghost knife fish with them. Is that even possible is my question, if so, how many of each? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

No, not together. Both fish produce electrical fields around them; disruption of the fish's electrical field by another similar fish is very stressful, and that means weakened immune system and health problems increased.

Elephant nose fish are fine as a single fish in a 75; for more than one I understand they should be in a 100 g tank minimum. Hopefully someone here who has, or has had, them can offer more advice.

Byron.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I had one of each in a 100gl as a young woman (so long ago :-() and sadly, after a few months the Elephant Nose died. My guess as to why would be exactly as Byron states, a weakened immune system leading to poor health and then death. The Black Ghost went on to live a long life.


----------



## mikedogg (Aug 22, 2010)

Also, if they can't go together, which would be the better fit for the 75 gallon and how many? What would be good tank mates? Thanks to all.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Every article I have read suggests keeping either fish alone in its own tank. They are both shy secretive fish (even though the knifefish is a predator) so it would not be easy to replicate a suitable environment.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

I kept two BGKs in a 10 gallon shock: oops) for a year and they were fine. I moved them to my 29g when I got it, and they were really happy. They had enough room to swim around and got along fine, never any fighting between them. But when a pleco got smart and swam upside down to get some of their food while it was floating, well... that didn't end well for the pleco. They poked his eyes out, poor guy. I would not recommend anybody try keeping two in such a small tank. BGKs all have different personalities (or maybe I just had a male and a female so they didn't fight). Some can be kept with tetras and others can't be kept with anything. I don't have any experience with elephant noses (I'd like to try though) but with BGKs, if you want more than one, try either buying both of them as babies, or buy two at once with a guarantee from the pet store that you can return one if they fight. I was about to suggest you buy one, then the other, but they probably would fight then. Good luck!


----------



## mikedogg (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone, the more I read the more I see this isn't possible. That's fine, I was just looking for something more unusual to keep in my 75 gallon I'm starting. Didn't really want the usual, so any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks again for the help with my original question.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

In a 75g you have lots of options. Just for suggestions, instead of the "usual" mix of fish, how about a geographic/biotope display? All fish and plants from the same geographical region, including substrate and decor (wood, rock). You can be really authentic and choose a specific stream, or be generally geographical. Have a look at my "Aquarium" photos for examples of the general geographic, I have a couple of Amazon setups and a couple SE Asian tanks.


----------

